# Twin Cities, MN local wholesaler/supplier?



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

My friend has a small home theater company and is looking for options for a new local supplier in Minnesota.

He's basically fed up with his current supplier because he's basically getting retail prices.

Anyone know of any local suppliers in MN? He'd prefer to just be able to pick things up for those times when you "need it right now".


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

He will most likely have to pursue distributor agreements. His best bet is to find the brands he likes and call the manufacturer. They will give him the name of their distributor in his area. There are probably several that will handle anywhere from 10-50 products each.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

I figured it would be something like that. Thanks, I'll pass it along to him.


----------

